# OEM-Style NAV upgrade



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

After searching around trying to find the site that had the OEM integration, I finally stumbled upon the unit. Its a UNAV system and there is a small video posted on their site. The GUI is very clean and modern looking (unlike other aftermarket units) but Im wondering if this is better than the stock '11-'12 Nav unit? I think this is the closest we can get to a MyLink upgrade on non 2013 models. Im wondering how this setup will affect the Pioneer upgrade. If I purchase this, would I have to change all 9 speakers to get better sound quality? 

Chevy Cruze Navigation UNAVI Palm Auto Security 561-371-6580


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, but there is no price listed? You have to call for a price? I'm afraid to ask how much it is!!!


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

probably overpriced, i cant wait till a system that has oem integration is finally not so expensive. Or at least for some OEM systems to start showing up on ebay or something


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This change should not matter if you have the pioneer upgrade or not. Looks nice but seems strange to not list a price.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

ya i wana know how much


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I would say if it was $600shipped or less it would be worth it. That is the going rate I have seen for other OEM style units


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

yaaa i got the pioneer upgraded system to  hope it work with it i want it


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

It has to be less than $1k since the site states "Now you can just get Navigation in your car without having to price yourself out of it." Since the price of an OEM on Amazon can be had for $1K...Can someone with a stock NAV compare the difference on the two based on the demo..does this unit look promising?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> It has to be less than $1k since the site states "Now you can just get Navigation in your car without having to price yourself out of it." Since the price of an OEM on Amazon can be had for $1K...Can someone with a stock NAV compare the difference on the two based on the demo..does this unit look promising?


I have seen OEM units for $600 on ebay before, haven't searched recently. But those were the 11-12 models, not the 13 my link ones


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

if i see anyone post up about this later on ill probably jump on it, no plans to do it anytime soon though. Somebody buy this thing already! hehe


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

GM has been lowering the price of factory navigation every model year so far. 2011 it was almost $2000, 2012 $995, now in 2013 its $795. At the rate they are going this should be $500 in no time, or even a standard feature with the all new 2015 cruze.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd love to get an OEM style NAV for my cruze. If you end up doing this you've gotta post pics and a review :th_coolio:


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I personally plan on checking the junkyards already for an OEM unit out of a wrecked cruze that had the navigation, because there are actually 4 pieces that you'll need to keep it factory, and it SHOULDN'T affect the pioneer system as that was available with the factory Nav unit as well. There was a "kit" listed on Amazon at one time that would supposedly fit in the Cruze (as well as other GM vehicles & that makes sense) but when I looked at the GM part numbers on the items in the photo, they were different than what the dealership had listed for part numbers for the Cruze. 
Now ... having been a GM vehicle guy all my life, I know there are identical parts out there with different part numbers for which GM family of vehicle it goes into (i.e. Buick/Cadillac/GMC). I'd rather not take the chance of purchasing something that's supposed to fit, but then come to find out it doesn't, which is why I'm a "junkyard dog" right now scrounging for all 4 radio components.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I called the local place in Palm Beach and they had performed 1 install which was last year. The owner said it wasnt worth it due to the price $1100 before install. He said that in his opinion the stock unit was better because the install was a pain in the ass...you have to do what is done on the Chinese units by leaving the dot matrix screen inside the console to keep the onstar and xm funcionality and the UNAVI reads the instructions from the stock screen. Im wondering now if a Cruzetalk member had it installed?? It looks like im going the stock nav route..is that a seamless integration??


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

That's too bad. I was really hoping to get this for mine for the right price. I found a stock one on ebay last night for $1000 shipped. Ouch!


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

this seems like a custom install at a local shop. If you find a good local shop that can do custom audio/ security installs, i'm sure they can rig up a similar system ...


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

This brings up a point, is it just plug and play if you swap to the OEM nav system? I would like to know...


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> I called the local place in Palm Beach and they had performed 1 install which was last year. The owner said it wasnt worth it due to the price $1100 before install. He said that in his opinion the stock unit was better because the install was a pain in the ass...you have to do what is done on the Chinese units by leaving the dot matrix screen inside the console to keep the onstar and xm funcionality and the UNAVI reads the instructions from the stock screen. Im wondering now if a Cruzetalk member had it installed?? It looks like im going the stock nav route..is that a seamless integration??


This is true. I have a chinese unit and the stock unit needed to remain part of the system and is buried within the dash. I'm used to it now but really wished my aftermarket was working as shown on their website.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

UNAVI keeps the original screen as well , check this file

http://dealers.automobilitydistribu...Installation Guide/CRUZE_UNAVI_X1_INSTALL.pdf


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

phantomknight321 said:


> This brings up a point, is it just plug and play if you swap to the OEM nav system? I would like to know...


You'd still need to have the vin flashed. I'd check with your dealer before buying anything.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> UNAVI keeps the original screen as well , check this file
> 
> http://dealers.automobilitydistribu...Installation Guide/CRUZE_UNAVI_X1_INSTALL.pdf


That sucks, plus this one pulls the oem monitor apart to put it back into the dash buried. My guy just placed the whole oem monitor in the dash in the lower left hand passenger side.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> That sucks, plus this one pulls the oem monitor apart to put it back into the dash buried. My guy just placed the whole oem monitor in the dash in the lower left hand passenger side.


Yes as it comes with cable with two sockets to connect old screen with new screen, this one doesnt come with that thats why they open it to put the data cable directly there !..strange

I wish somone can find the GUI for this unit then for some work we can do it with the roadrover


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

mido said:


> Yes as it comes with cable with two sockets to connect old screen with new screen, this one doesnt come with that thats why they open it to put the data cable directly there !..strange
> 
> I wish somone can find the GUI for this unit then for some work we can do it with the roadrover


:iagree:


----------



## Bobw (Nov 10, 2012)

well I tried to call them today. No one answered, left voice mail but no call back as of yet.


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

My Local Dealer Quoted me $2995.00 for the unavi system! What a rip!!!!! I want a OEM nav upgrade as bad as the next guy but for that price I will buy a tomtom LOL!


----------

